# Tank Size for "Giant" Plakat?



## Perocore (Oct 4, 2013)

Howdy!

So I do like my little crowntail, but since I first saw Plakats for sale in Petco I've fallen in love with them, and have been dying to get one. There is a breeder I found who breeds and sells really nice Plakats, but they're all _Giant_ Plakats, which I assume means they're bigger than your typical betta. 

I still really want to put in the $25+ to get one, but I would like to know what you guys consider the minimum and the ideal tank size (in gallons) for a Giant Plakat. I was hoping a 5 gallon would be big enough, but I don't know how much larger a Giant is, so I wasn't sure if 5 gallons is too small or just right, etc. 

Thanks,
_Arik_


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

I believe giants need at least a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## Illhearted (Sep 23, 2013)

A five gallon is big enough for a giant/king betta.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I think they can live in a 5 gallon aswell


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Actually imo a 10g is minimum for giants. You certainly can keep them in 5g no problem but tank size does correlate to growth rate and ultimate size. Jim Sonnier has stated that 30+ inch long is best. Giants can very active and mine seem happier in the bigger tanks.


----------



## Perocore (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for the input everyone! Walmart sells 10 gallon tanks pretty cheap, so I'll see about picking one up! I've never done a seriously planted "natural" looking tank before, so I'd like to do what I can to go "all out" on the tank. 

Thanks, everyone!
_Arik_


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Here's my tank. I have several giants. They are longer for sure but the bulk is what is impressive. 5-6 times heavier than regular bettas. I wouldn't do anything less than 10 gallons just from a water quality standpoint. Ammonia reads .25 in 1 gallon in just 24 hours. I know this because of my QT. I usually QT in 1 gallon but had to go to 2 gallon for the giants. Even in a planted/cycled tank the nitrates are 20+ in one week. I do 50% weekly WC for my giants. I did have two giant males in a divided tank that was cycled with a few plants and I had to do two 50% WC weekly.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I would agree with a 10 gallon because i got to a transhippers store (julie tran) and her giants are huge! plus i have a original hmpk male in a 5 gallon alone and to me he looks a bit to big for it lol


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I would place a giant in a 10gal.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

ILB makes a great point about water quality. Giants put out an _incredible_ amount of ammonia. Reason enough to go with a larger tank


----------



## Perocore (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone! I looked up some pictures of giants compared to "regular" bettas and WOW, they are _massive_! I for one am pretty happy about the size difference, as I'm a fan of larger fish anyways (too bad my mom won't let me install that koi pond in the front yard...). I don't have any problem doing water changes, so that's cool. 

I just have to save up the money to put together a nice tank and I'll be good to go! It's a pity my guppy tank got infected with TB, I had been so pleased with how the plants were growing, and the filter was perfect for a betta, not to mention that shape and size would give a Giant plenty of room. 

Well, thanks for the information everyone! It's great to have all of the input to ensure I have a happy, healthy betta.

Regards,
_Arik_


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

My beautiful boy Mako is a regular Plakat,not a giant,and he is a big boy.I have him in a 50L (13 Gallon) tank and could not imagine him in anything smaller,as he is so active and uses the whole tank playing.So yes I would definitely recommend a 10 gallon minimum for a regular or giant Plakat.


----------

